

Ask HN: Good Ruby codebases - vsrinath

Hi all, I&#x27;m currently taking my first stab at Ruby and Rails.<p>Can you guys recommend some good open source projects I can look at?? I&#x27;m also looking to contribute as well as learn on the go. (I&#x27;m not new to programming, just new to ruby).<p>Extra credit if the projects are newbie friendly.
======
dougireton
Sinatra is clean and well documented ruby code:
[https://github.com/sinatra/sinatra](https://github.com/sinatra/sinatra)

